# Turning a squirrel in my lathe?



## gjmontll (Jun 8, 2017)

Here's a squirrel carefully setup in my Logan 820, with its head in the tailstock and the tail at the headstock. 
What was I doing? Your guesses please...
    Greg


----------



## dieselshadow (Jun 8, 2017)

Painting it?


----------



## David S (Jun 8, 2017)

Pretty obvious, squirreling away your lathe so your wife wouldn't find it.
David


----------



## extropic (Jun 8, 2017)

Using the lathe as a clamp while a glue joint cured?


----------



## dieselshadow (Jun 8, 2017)

"Bad Squirrel! Go put your nose in the tailstock!"


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 8, 2017)

Glue up


----------



## brino (Jun 8, 2017)

Teaching the damn thing to stay out of the bird feeders?


----------



## brino (Jun 8, 2017)

...measuring the tail-stock taper?


----------



## scwhite (Jun 8, 2017)

gjmontll said:


> Here's a squirrel carefully setup in my Logan 820, with its head in the tailstock and the tail at the headstock.
> What was I doing? Your guesses please...
> Greg
> View attachment 235094


Just Squirreling around


----------



## rwm (Jun 8, 2017)

My Schnauzer, Callie just subscribed to this thread....
I get it though; that little lathe is just too small to turn a ground hog.
Robert


----------



## mikey (Jun 9, 2017)

Let's see - squirrel stiff enough to fit between centers, vinyl tube near the hindquarters - you have given this squirrel a Viagra enema! You must be checking for the speed of mucosal absorption of ED drugs and this is an animal study, right?


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 9, 2017)

Close the door to your shop, don't let squirrels hide acorns in your TS socket.


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 9, 2017)

It can't be turning or the nose would rub.
How come we can't see how tail is held?


----------



## higgite (Jun 9, 2017)

Trick photography?

Tom


----------



## scwhite (Jun 9, 2017)

Tozguy said:


> It can't be turning or the nose would rub.
> How come we can't see how tail is held?


The tail is not held . He said in his post head in the 
Tailstock - and tail is AT the headstock .
     Not in the headstock


----------



## Tozguy (Jun 9, 2017)

There is something sticking in its ar$e.


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jun 9, 2017)

How to implement Chapter 4 of the universal Taxidermy Encyclopedia.

 "Billy G"


----------



## brino (Jun 9, 2017)

...would this be the cutting oil or the lubricant for the dead center?
http://godesana.com/squirrel.asp?sponsorsite=


----------



## gjmontll (Jun 9, 2017)

Okay guys, the polls are closed. Thanks for your guesses,  both funny and serious!
_Extropic _and _Silverbullet_, you are correct, I was repairing it with glue. The plastic creature was almost broken in half, across its back just below the forelegs.


----------



## higgite (Jun 9, 2017)

A Pinocchio nose stuck in the tailstock quill to hold the body for painting? Cut it off later and finish the nose?

Tom

Edit: Oops. A minute late and a dollar short.


----------



## woodchucker (Jun 9, 2017)

gjmontll said:


> Okay guys, the polls are closed. Thanks for your guesses,  both funny and serious!
> _Extropic _and _Silverbullet_, you are correct, I was repairing it with glue. The plastic creature was almost broken in half, across its back just below the forelegs.



I like the other reasons better. Damn, you had to ruin  a good run of wise cracks..


----------

